# Williamsburg: Powhatan Plantation



## Miss Marty (Mar 21, 2006)

Talked with a "RCI" Specialist who said that: 
Sunterra`s Powhatan Plantation Williamsburg
has had so many complaints in the past that 
RCI will be happy to "Cancel" my Reservation 
and will be giving me a "Full Refund"


----------



## Spence (Mar 21, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> Checked into The *Fairfield Williamsburg Patriots Place*. Check in took less than 5 minutes.  The staff were fast and friendly.  The resort is old but everything is nice & clean.  *Had the Air Condition/Furnace Filters Replaced*.  Note: NO - Wifi - High Speed Internet





			
				Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> We are back home from a one week stay at Fairfield Patriots Place in Williamsburg.  Arrived back in Maryland late last night.  We had reservations for a second week at Williamsburg at Powhatan Plantation but the units that they assigned us were so bad and dirty! We walked out & drove home.


Obviously you are concerned about cleanliness and the condition of ventilation filters,  was the cleanliness of the _hot water heater and furnace/AC ventilation room and filters_ at Powhatan your only area of dissatisfaction?


----------



## Spence (Mar 21, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> I emailed the resort and requested a clean newly remodeled unit (if possible) and non-smoking (medical reasons)


There are no non-smoking units at Powhatan.  The resort will give you a de-ionizer to use in your unit if that is necessary for those sensitive to cigarette smoke.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 21, 2006)

*Thanks RCI*

Thanks RCI


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 21, 2006)

Last year we stayed at Sunterra's Greensprings Plantation. We took the sales pitch just to hear what they were about. The salesman asked me where we were staying and we told him Greensprings. He said good, he was glad we weren't staying in Powhattan, that place is a "dump".

Those were his words and not mine. I thought it was an idiotic statement since Sunterra owned them both and his statement reflected on Sunterra's ability to keep their resorts up (in my mind at least).

Most of the posts on these forums seem to be of a different opinion although I have read a few that were less than glowing about Powhattan. However, if the salesman's opinion is that one of the resorts in his portfolio is a dump, then I'm less inclined to stay there.

Of course, this guy told us so many out right lies that it's somewhat hard to seperate fact from fiction. Possibly he said it was a dump for some sort of effect that was lost on us. Lost that is to say other than to make up our minds very quickly not to become a part of Sunterra.


----------



## JoeMid (Mar 21, 2006)

dougp26364 said:
			
		

> Last year we stayed at Sunterra's Greensprings Plantation. We took the sales pitch just to hear what they were about. The salesman asked me where we were staying and we told him Greensprings. He said good, he was glad we weren't staying in Powhattan, that place is a "dump". Those were his words and not mine. I thought it was an idiotic statement since Sunterra owned them both and his statement reflected on Sunterra's ability to keep their resorts up (in my mind at least). Most of the posts on these forums seem to be of a different opinion although I have read a few that were less than glowing about Powhattan. However, if the salesman's opinion is that one of the resorts in his portfolio is a dump, then I'm less inclined to stay there. Of course, this guy told us so many out right lies that it's somewhat hard to seperate fact from fiction. Possibly he said it was a dump for some sort of effect that was lost on us. Lost that is to say other than to make up our minds very quickly not to become a part of Sunterra.


It is an idiotic statement as Sunterra does manage (not own) each resort. They own the unsold inventory at Greensprings and they own units at Powhatan that have been taken back for lack of payment of fees and the new buildings 91 & 92 that are in the works. Dumping on Powhatan to sell Greensprings is ludicrous. The old sales manager (Wayne Rickman) that was there back then is gone after being there many years, I don't think you'll find that sort of thing going on now, a lot less of the half truths being told.


----------



## Spence (Mar 21, 2006)

JoeMid said:
			
		

> The old sales manager (Wayne Rickman) that was there back then is gone after being there many years, I don't think you'll find that sort of thing going on now, a lot less of the half truths being told.


That's right, they brought in a guy named Jules Rickless, when you meet him he reminds you of a car salesman, but supposedly he's shaking things up there.


----------



## NTHC (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow....I am sorry to hear that someone had a bad experience at Powhatan.  

We stay there several times a year and have not had any problems with our units being clean.  I admit that before they redecorated they were looking dated, but all of our visits have been great.

My kids actually prefer Powhatan over the other resorts in Williamsburg.

Cindy


----------



## Spence (Mar 22, 2006)

I wonder why Marty had access to the utility room, everytime I've stayed at Powhatan it's been locked.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 22, 2006)

..........


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 22, 2006)

..........


----------



## ladycody (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow...things got a bit tense in here...and I cant quite see why.  Didnt see anything that should have caused it.  Anyway...ignoring all the rest, I wont plan to stay there any time too soon.  There are too many other places that have more consistent reviews.


----------



## Spence (Mar 23, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> Spence - *What are you trying to say *  I am only reporting what happened to us and how we had to give up our second week stay - because the resort would not give us a cleaner unit
> Get Over It...


I guess I could say "I wonder why the utility room was unlocked, everytime I've stayed at Powhatan it's been locked." or "Everytime I've stayed at Powhatan the utility room has been locked."
Regards,
Spence


----------



## Spence (Mar 28, 2006)

I've sent this information on filthy filters and utility rooms to the Resort Manager and a member of the Board of Directors.  The BOD member also sent it on to Sunterra's Regional Manager.


----------



## Spence (Mar 30, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> I've sent this information on filthy filters and utility rooms to the Resort Manager and a member of the Board of Directors.  The BOD member also sent it on to Sunterra's Regional Manager.


Well, I figured out why I hadn't heard back from the Resort Manager.... he resigned just 2 days before the visit in question.  I understand that the Regional Manager is filling in while interviewing candidates.  I sure hope they get a capable person back in there quick.  Despite the problem cited above with dirty filters, things were definitely on an up turn with rehab and new construction.


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 4, 2006)

..........


----------



## Spence (Apr 4, 2006)

*Q: Who was the Resort Manager Q: What is his name* 
Alex Vazquez (answers both questions, I think)

*Q: Have you heard why he resigned*
Differs with corporate management (could mean anything, corporate won't say because of privacy concerns)

*Q: Who is the Regional Manager that is filling in*
Harry Myrin as mentioned in several of the articles here


----------



## Spence (Apr 4, 2006)

Harry Myrin is from somewhere at corporate in Las Vegas, the regional manager is actually Laurie Radney who usually hangs her hat in Branson (she's been onsite at Powhatan a couple times of late, after the resignation and after the fire.

Myrin reports that the problems Marty cited in OP were being addressed expiditiously.


----------

